# Pear burl, blue & white



## Tim K (Mar 16, 2014)

Natural edge pear burl & 3x's blue & white pen blank.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 16, 2014)

That looks cool.  Bet it will make a super looking pen that you will show us in the SHOW your PENS section.

Ray


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 17, 2014)

Great looking blank. So when do we see the finished pen?


----------



## Tim K (Mar 17, 2014)

I actually have that blank for sale.  But I may just have to turn it.......


----------

